# New Video Camera HELP



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

After what I went through to transfer video to digital recently I have sworn off magnetic tape. So I am wondering if any one out there has in the last say year purchased a digital video camera and if so what you think of it. We are trying to stay away from dvd video cameras but are still interested in what you have to say about them.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, it's been 3 years since I've compared cameras.
At that time the DVDs recorded in lower resolution than the digital 8 and mini DVs.
With the HD that has come in the last couple of years....I think that's a safe bet.
I'm still using a digital 8 that I've had for 4-5 yrs. Does a great job. Used it for filming my haunt at night.
I prefer Sony.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

me to but i may go for the hitatchi hybrid


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> hitatchi hybrid


whats a hitatchi hybrid? sounds like some new kind of car!...lol

about 2 years ago I got a cannon digital zr50. I know nothing about camcorders, except this one works far better than others I had in the past.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Only you johny its a combo small hard rive with mini dvd


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's what we have....................
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...Sku=J300-1040&SRCCODE=BIZRATE&CMP=OTC-BIZRATE

We didn't buy a refurb., got ours new on sale on Black Friday.
It gets bad reviews for battery life, only an hour. But it can record 7 1/2 hours top grade video, or 37 hours of footage in Pattie's laundry room where quality film wouldn't count. It can also hold 10,000 still shots. Rated not great for low light, but I intend adding on more LED lighting to it to compensate. I haven't had much time to play with it, but so far so good.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanks gang went with the sony dcr-sr42 30gig


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love my Sony Handycam i just got. it takes DV tapes but Sony is defiantly worth it!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been doing a lot of research on this topic since I'm looking to buy and HD video camera and from all the reading I've done if you want to do any type video editing, which I always do, using anything but tape it isn't even an issue! It's funny that Sony and others have been selling AVCHD camcorders for nearly a year and Sony's own Vegas video editing application still cannot import/edit AVCHD encoded video. Software will catch up but not enought as of yet. Not only that, the compression compared to tape is bad and gets even worse if you do import it to a computer. The only downside of tape in my opinion is the real time capture to comptuer, not a big enough issue for me I've been doing it this way for years so it's not something new, but the upside of better quality, a backup that can be stored and reused if need be for years to come, low cost and reliablity of tapes, um anyone ever have a harddrive go bad? and the fact it's still the medium used by pros in all aspects of the business is enough for me to keep using it. I'm going to be getting the Sony DCR-HC9 myself I like the look and features of the new Canon HC30 but their build quality compared to Sony's is suspect.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

What happens in Pattie's laundry room is not fit to be viewed by the general public anyway, so lighting really shouldn't matter!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Good analysis Oct31 man but also note that all other video types work with Vegas but that program is fairly expensive and I was lucky to have gotten it from a friend.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I use studio 10 to import and edit and while I agree with some of wht oct31 man says my patience for real time upload has come to an end. We put every thing right to dvd with a back up on hard drive.


----------

